# G2 build



## thermal guy (Mar 20, 2019)

Guys I have a G2 that I want to play around with my plans are to run a HO-9 High Output
9V, 320 Lumens High Output from lumens factoryOn 2 16340 rechargeable Now my question for anyone with experience with this Dropin? Will this kill my p60 in terms of output and throw? Throw is what I’m looking for and would like to stick with incandescent. Any recommendations? Thanks


----------



## archimedes (Mar 20, 2019)

That's a lot of heat for a nitrolon host


----------



## thermal guy (Mar 20, 2019)

Ya was thinking that as well 😭


----------



## ampdude (Mar 20, 2019)

It's the lexan lens that will be the biggest problem. It will melt with extended runs. You'll need to upgrade to a pyrex/borofloat/mineral glass lens or a UCL.


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 20, 2019)

If it's a black body you can buy a Solar Force head and glass lens from SolarForce and use that.


----------



## ampdude (Mar 20, 2019)

No need to use the Solar Force head unless going high output LED. Nitrolon can take the heat just fine.


----------



## scout24 (Mar 20, 2019)

I had a G3 a while back that I ran a HO-9 and a pair of 17500's in. Lexan head. I never ran it more than 5-10 minutes at a time and it seemed to do ok. This was a "hex" nitrolon head, I'm not sure of the lens material.


----------



## ampdude (Mar 20, 2019)

The G3 comes with a borofloat (heat resistant glass) lens, as does the G2Z.

The G2 comes with the lexan lense.


----------



## archimedes (Mar 20, 2019)

Was that because of the hotter lamp ?


----------



## ampdude (Mar 20, 2019)

archimedes said:


> Was that because of the hotter lamp ?



I believe so. That and reduction of production cost. Through of course the P61 gets pretty toasty as well.


----------



## sandalian (Mar 21, 2019)

Been using P60 custom drop-in inside G2 for several months for daily task, I didn't find any problem so far.







But it's a single cell drop-in, I'm using 16650 battery for this set up.


----------



## peter yetman (Mar 21, 2019)

As far as I'm aware, most of the heat from an incandescent source is dissipated as radiant energy (light) from the front. For an Led source it is dissipated as conducted energy through the host.
They have compatible glass lenses for your G2 at Lumens factory.
P


----------



## thermal guy (Mar 21, 2019)

Yep I have glass lenses and some SS bezel rings on the way. What I need now is a drop in/battery combined that will give me some good throw.im just looking for something more the my P60.

So I’m definitely looking for an incandescent. Got more led’s then I need. Kinda wanted old school on this one.and nothing imo throws like them


----------



## RobertMM (Mar 21, 2019)

Not Lumens Factory but I tried that once with a glass lens, stock G2 body and head plus Solarforce 9V incandescent lamp and two IMR 16340.

Very nice, definitely trumps P60 but had such poor runtime it was effectively just a toy for me.


----------



## Timothybil (Mar 21, 2019)

RobertMM said:


> Not Lumens Factory but I tried that once with a glass lens, stock G2 body and head plus Solarforce 9V incandescent lamp and two IMR 16340.
> 
> Very nice, definitely trumps P60 but had such poor runtime it was effectively just a toy for me.


According to Lumens Factory the runtime with two LiIon cells is approximately 40 minutes. For intermittent use that would probably be adequate, but for continuous use the time goes by very quickly. You will probably want to carry an extra set of cells in a case so they don't get damaged/short out.

As far as heat goes, it's all situational. I bubbled the lens on a pre-lockout G2 when it got turned on in its holster by the way I was slouching in my chair. By the time I felt the heat through the holster and my jeans, the lens was definitely toast. That's when I got a borofloat lens and ordered a lockout tail cap from Surefire.


----------



## thermal guy (Mar 21, 2019)

Yep only going to be used for 10 minutes here and there. Ok thanks guys.


----------



## Kestrel (Mar 21, 2019)

For those considering a Solarforce head/bezel assembly vs. the aluminum Z44 from Surefire, you may want to keep in mind that the thermal handling is better in the Z44 - there is an internal aluminum ledge in the Z44 (providing a better thermal path) that is lacking in the Solarforce head/bezel.


----------



## Kestrel (Mar 21, 2019)

scout24 said:


> [...] This was a "hex" nitrolon head, I'm not sure of the lens material.


I also have one of those 'hex' nitrolon heads; I thought they all had the pyrex lenses ?


----------



## scout24 (Mar 21, 2019)

I see now that they do. I wasn't sure if the G2 and G3 Nitrolon heads had the same or different lens material...


----------



## Kestrel (Mar 22, 2019)

The interesting thing is that the G2 series went from the old Nitrolon 'nubbie' heads to the improved matte-finish Z44-style (not the glossy-anodized Z44), but then took a step backwards to the Nitrolon hex head.

The forward step coincided with the G2L (led), and I think the backward step was roughly when the P60-style G2L was discontinued in favor of the 'sealed-head' G2L (while the P60 incan G-series continued production ?)
Just educated conjecture on my part.


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 22, 2019)

Both of these have nitrolon heads and glass lenses.
Top is a G2L. Bottom, an incan from circa 2014.


----------



## rookiedaddy (Mar 23, 2019)

@thermal guy, I have a very old Black G2 Nitrolon that I still use to this day where the plastic lens was pressed fit, I ran it with LF IMR-9 with 2xIMR16340 for a while but due to too short a runtime (~8 minutes, and frequent recharge), I switch to the LF HO-9 bulb with the same 2xIMR16340 and enjoy ~30 minutes of runtime. No issue so far (I only run continuous 3-5 minutes at times) and the lens has held up well, unlike other plastic lights from Eveready or Energizer, I melted those when switching to a 9V bulb... 

Edit: in terms of throws, you may also want to try SF P91 or SF P90, SF P91 out-throws the LF HO-9 while SF P90 is about the same as LF HO-9 to my eyes.


----------



## thermal guy (Mar 23, 2019)

I thought I read something about not a good idea to run the p91 in this format. Can't remember what it was tho.


----------



## Timothybil (Mar 23, 2019)

Probably was heat concerns. I know that if I had run a P90 in the G2 I had back in 2004 it would have bubbled the lens easily.


----------



## thermal guy (Mar 23, 2019)

Ya know I think it was that you couldn’t use protected cells with it Think the draw trips the safety’s.


----------



## rookiedaddy (Mar 23, 2019)

thermal guy said:


> I thought I read something about not a good idea to run the p91 in this format. Can't remember what it was tho.


I ran P91 in my G2 briefly (i think a few days) before switching to the IMR-9 which later switched to HO-9. Now only run P91 in G3 and C3 with 2x17500. You can order spare UCL lens for your G2 from LF too. I ordered from Flashlightlens when I started out (also bought some from Illumination Supply, Craig) not knowing that I can't and don't know how to replace my old G2 lens... newer version of G2 bezel uses the screw on bezel ring to retain the lens in place. Also, I ordered the wrong lens, it's too thick... probably meant for 6P 
I think I made quite a fair bit of mistakes playing lego with SureFire products, the most silly mistake I made was ordering half a dozen Solarforce bezel ring and found out it doesn't fit my 6P nor C2...


----------



## kamagong (Mar 24, 2019)

This seems like a good thread to ask this question. I have a tan G2 and the Lexan lens is scratched. I want to replace it with a glass lens. Can anyone point me to a good source for lenses and GITD o-rings?


----------



## peter yetman (Mar 24, 2019)

Lumens factory for the lens, dunno about O rings.
P


----------



## Timothybil (Mar 24, 2019)

peter yetman said:


> Lumens factory for the lens, dunno about O rings.
> P


Just make sure you have the bezel that unscrews before you spend money on the lens.


----------



## peter yetman (Mar 24, 2019)

Good spot! Is there any way to get the press fit ones out?
P


----------



## thermal guy (Mar 24, 2019)

So are the screw down ones the older of the two light?


----------



## kamagong (Mar 24, 2019)

Thanks.


----------



## thermal guy (Mar 27, 2019)

Ok seems to be split answers on this question but can i run a p90 off of 2 protected 16340’s or will the draw trip the protection Circuits?


----------



## peter yetman (Mar 27, 2019)

According to this thread....
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...1970364&highlight=trip+protection#post1970364

The P90 draws 9 watts and the P91 20 watts.
At 7.4 volts the p90 will use 1.2 amps and the P91 2.75 amps.

I'm not very up on protection circuits so you'll have to find out where your favourite cell trips.

Foursevens made a High Discharge RCR123 which trips at 2.75 amps....
https://darksucks.com/collections/batteries/products/rcr123a-high-discharge-rate

Good luck with the search.

P


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Mar 27, 2019)

peter yetman said:


> Good spot! Is there any way to get the press fit ones out?
> P



I've replaced melted lenses in press fit heads, the trouble is not getting the old lens out, it is getting the new one in without damaging it. I've only done plastic to plastic swaps, would glass break trying to press in?


----------



## P220C (Mar 27, 2019)

I’ve run the P-90 off two AW protected RCR and also on two AW 16650. Works a champ. Higher drain cells might be able to push harder and bump up against the trip.


----------



## ampdude (Mar 27, 2019)

I have heard the trick is to put the lense on the bezel then lay some cloth like a shirt on top of it. Then take a dime and work your way around the edges on top of the cloth. Probably don't use that much pressure or get that close to the edge. It should pop in all the way around.


----------



## thermal guy (Mar 27, 2019)

ampdude said:


> I have heard the trick is to put the lense on the bezel then lay some cloth like a shirt on top of it. Then take a dime and work your way around the edges on top of the cloth. Probably don't use that much pressure or get that close to the edge. It should pop in all the way around.



And that will prevent the protection Circuit from kicking in?😂😂


----------



## peter yetman (Mar 27, 2019)

No, but it will stop your lens from kicking out.
P


----------



## thermal guy (Mar 27, 2019)

Lol sry home sick and bored 😐


----------



## thermal guy (Apr 8, 2019)

So ended up putting a glass lens in to replace the stock plastic one, a P90 and some Fenix 700 mah 16340’s. And I got to say it’s not that much brighter then stock😂😂 I know and understand the laws behind perceived brightness and that to double the way it looks you need to quadruple the output and all that stuff and it is a much cooler light now and it was fun to do but if I’m honest if I had to do over I’d probably leave it stock.

I do have a 320 lumen coming in so will see what that’s like.


----------



## scout24 (Apr 8, 2019)

If your P90 on 2 RCR's isn't noticeably brighter than a P60 w/2 primary 123's, something's not right.my P90's have a bunch more "fill" in addition to a brighter hotspot.


----------



## thermal guy (Apr 8, 2019)

Let me take her outside. Wait one


----------



## thermal guy (Apr 8, 2019)

Ok ya it’s brighter no doubt. Just not as much as I figured it would be. But it’s only what a 45 lumen jump from the p60 to the p90 right? So I’m hoping the 320 I have coming in from lumens factory will be close to 200 that might work.


----------



## kelmo (Apr 9, 2019)

thermal guy said:


> Guys I have a G2 that I want to play around with my plans are to run a HO-9 High Output
> 9V, 320 Lumens High Output from lumens factoryOn 2 16340 rechargeable Now my question for anyone with experience with this Dropin? Will this kill my p60 in terms of output and throw? Throw is what I’m looking for and would like to stick with incandescent. Any recommendations? Thanks



The HO-9 output is IMHO equivalent to the P91 LA in terms of output or 200 SF lumens. It is not a thrower per say, again my opinion but will illuminate an object nicely within 50 meters. The P60 is a better thrower but lacks the output of the HO-9.

kelmo


----------



## thermal guy (Apr 9, 2019)

If the HO-9 gets me 200 otf that would be a big improvement over the p90. That IIRC is something like 105. The p90 is pretty close to what I’m looking for so a 100 lumen gain will be great.


----------



## RobertMM (Apr 13, 2019)

A P90 or HO9, two extenders on a G2 body and two 2500mAh 16650s would be sweeeeeeet.


----------



## ampdude (Apr 13, 2019)

thermal guy said:


> Ok ya it’s brighter no doubt. Just not as much as I figured it would be. But it’s only what a 45 lumen jump from the p60 to the p90 right? So I’m hoping the 320 I have coming in from lumens factory will be close to 200 that might work.



Seems like maybe your RCR cells are weak. I couldn't believe that difference when I first tried it back in the day. Maybe try to some new RCR cells or get some IMR cells?

Just shining a 9P next to a 6P both on fresh batteries is a huge difference in brightness to me.


----------



## thermal guy (Apr 13, 2019)

Ok so HO-9 showed up and won’t fire up.other then I got a DOA bulb does anyone now what the problem might be.


----------



## archimedes (Apr 13, 2019)

Contact problem ?


----------



## thermal guy (Apr 13, 2019)

Yep! I’m figuring it out now. The big spring I believe it’s the negative spring is to big in diameter and is not making contact with the metal insert inside my G2. But why is in not working in my 6P ? Only host it will work in is my MD3 where the big retaining ring contacts that spring. Dam


----------



## archimedes (Apr 13, 2019)

thermal guy said:


> Yep! I’m figuring it out now. The big spring I believe it’s the negative spring is to big in diameter and is not making contact with the metal insert inside my G2. But why is in not working in my 6P ? ....





archimedes said:


> Contact problem ?





thermal guy said:


> .... Only host it will work in is my MD3 where the big retaining ring contacts that spring. Dam



Bulb must be ok :twothumbs


----------



## thermal guy (Apr 13, 2019)

Ya looks like now just have to figure out what’s up with that spring


----------



## archimedes (Apr 13, 2019)

I find that having appropriately sized spring washers can be handy in troubleshooting contact issues.


----------



## thermal guy (Apr 13, 2019)

Ya this thing is driving me nuts. If it’s not contacting the metal sleeve in my G2 I get it. But why is it not working in my6p?


----------



## thermal guy (Apr 13, 2019)

So it’s my batteries?! After popping 2 p60 lamp modules “don’t ask” I tried using 2 primary cells and works in every host I have. Dim of corse but it works. So it’s my batteries. The length of my primary and Fenix 16340 are close enough to be exact so what’s the deal? Is it tripping the safety in them? Before ordering it I asked about using 2X protected 16340’s and they said it should work.


----------



## bykfixer (Apr 14, 2019)

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?457971-HO-9
Solved. Link to the solution in case others need the info.


----------



## archimedes (Apr 14, 2019)

bykfixer said:


> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?457971-HO-9
> Solved. Link to the solution in case others need the info.


Thanks Byk[emoji106]


----------



## thermal guy (Apr 14, 2019)

Yes thanks to all. Learned something new every day


----------

